# OLYMPIC GOLD MEDALLIST CAUGHT TAKING GRASS



## philamena (11 August 2012)

Caught on camera...

 bit.ly/P7HxdH

(You'll have to copy and paste the link rather than click it, sorry!)


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2012)

Well done that man!


----------



## jenbleep (11 August 2012)

Hehe, he's on the grass having some chill out time!  Like!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 August 2012)

Nawwwww!

Try clicking this link if its easier.....

https://twitter.com/HesterDressage/status/234246124167372800/photo/1/large


----------



## philamena (11 August 2012)

Slinkyunicorn said:



			Nawwwww!

Try clicking this link if its easier.....

https://twitter.com/HesterDressage/status/234246124167372800/photo/1/large

Click to expand...

I didn't use that URL cus it gives away the joke, innit


----------

